# First puzzle design (3x3)



## Knut (Jan 17, 2016)

This is my first venture into puzzle design, so I thought I'd post here to see what you guys think before I get it printed.
Pics:










The design is somewhat based off of the Tanglong as I really liked the performance, but didn't like the slowness and flat feeling (and the design was rather simple.  ). I know I could just go and buy an Aolong GT, but I decided why not see if I could make it better myself.


----------



## qwertycuber (Jan 17, 2016)

That looks cool!


----------



## DTCuber (Jan 17, 2016)

That's impressive! Do you use Solidworks? Also, do you plan on 3D-printing your design?


----------



## Knut (Jan 18, 2016)

DTCuber said:


> That's impressive! Do you use Solidworks? Also, do you plan on 3D-printing your design?



Thanks! I'm using PTC Creo since I got a free student license through my robotics team. I also have access to a 3d printer through the team, so I'm hoping to print it soon.


----------



## DTCuber (Jan 18, 2016)

Knut said:


> Thanks! I'm using PTC Creo since I got a free student license through my robotics team. I also have access to a 3d printer through the team, so I'm hoping to print it soon.



Cool! I am also on a robotics team, so I have access to Solidworks and Autodesk, as well as a 3D printer.


----------



## JRKyewbs (Mar 30, 2016)

I would send some emails to some smaller cubing companies (maybe QiYi) and see if they would make you a designer or if they would buy your design (like X-man)


----------



## IBACubing (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you think maybe I could print it at my house?


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 30, 2016)

these are kinda dark pics. Maybe a bit brighter?


----------

